# Sometimes you win......



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

The other day my wife was out checking cows and phoned my brother and I to tell us a first calver pushed out her uterus. She walked in to the maternity from the field nice and calmly and 1 hour later we moved her to a pen good as before. Even started her calf on her which she took perfectly even after this experience. Used to fight to push it back in but now can get lidocaine to use as a blocker and it's not a battle. Get one every year or two and this was the nicest to do so far.








Before








After


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good deal for all. How long will you keep her on antibiotics?

Regards, Mike


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Vol said:


> Good deal for all. How long will you keep her on antibiotics?
> 
> Regards, Mike


We treated her with dexamethasone to reduce swelling and LA penicillin as well. Normally that's all they get here. We do all our own vet work except semen testing and ultrasound since the nearest vet is 40 miles and only a couple do after hours calls. Usually a $700 bill and a 2 hour wait for the vet doesn't turn out well for us or the animal.

YouTube and some good drugs save our bacon when you live in the sticks like us????


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Cow looks to have some Simmental bloodlines. What breed was the bull? What's the estimated weight of calf?


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> Cow looks to have some Simmental bloodlines. What breed was the bull? What's the estimated weight of calf?


Never have had a simmental here except when the neighbors comes over uninvited????. Had a couple of Herefords about 15 years ago and get a few baldies every now and then still. Every bull now is black angus except for one red that I got a awesome deal on????. The calf was probably 85 pounds or so but we've never scaled a calf here.

Last years prolapse was a cow but 90% of them are usually first calvers for us. I'd be curious how that compares to others......


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I can't remember how many yrs it's been since I had a calf born that appeared to weight over about 65#s with some even appearing to weigh less. Thank God I've experienced no prolapses. I have black Angus/Brangus type cows with a LBW black baldy bull


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Been around cattle all my life and have heard of this but never had one or heard of one doing that around here . not to say it hasn't happen tho . What is the cause of this ? Is it genetic ? Breed of cow or bull ? I only have black angus and pretty much the country around here is angus with some Herefords here and there . But if theres a way to avoid this I would like to know .


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

In dairy cattle it can be caused by difficult calving and or a combination with diet. We heard that IV'ing a bottle of calcium if they are still having contractions after the calf is born will prevent them. So far it has worked


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel its from having either a really big calf and/or a difficult labor. I think some breeds might be more prone to prolapse. My neighbor who runs Simmental, seems to have alot of prolapses. He told me he had 3 in one day this year. I didn't say much, but I was thinking I'd have to change something there if that was my cows. I don't know if they're using low birth weight/calving ease bulls on their heifers or not.

In mine and my Dads cows I can't remember the last time I've seen a complete prolapse. Has to be 15 years ago or longer. When Dad milked we saw it more often in the Holsteins but that was usually a huge calf that the cow labored to long.

I have some baldy cows that I bought and there was a few of them that would do a vaginal prolapse before they calved. Most of them you could chase them a bit and it would go back in. Some had to be brought in and sewed up. Then you had to watch them close to cut the stitches when she calved. I culled every one of those PITA. I've always said since then that if I see a hereford bull in my pasture I'll shoot it on sight.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

siscofarms said:


> Been around cattle all my life and have heard of this but never had one or heard of one doing that around here . not to say it hasn't happen tho . What is the cause of this ? Is it genetic ? Breed of cow or bull ? I only have black angus and pretty much the country around here is angus with some Herefords here and there . But if theres a way to avoid this I would like to know .


A lot of articles I've read says its genetic. They also claim if it happens once the odds go up of it happening again.

We've had two lately, looking it up turns out they were sisters, both first calf heifers. Wasn't a large calf by any means, just a difficult birth for one reason or another.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

mlappin said:


> A lot of articles I've read says its genetic. They also claim if it happens once the odds go up of it happening again.
> 
> We've had two lately, looking it up turns out they were sisters, both first calf heifers. Wasn't a large calf by any means, just a difficult birth for one reason or another.


I agree completely with you however the vets up here say it's a "fluke" when it happens and that animal is not any more likely to do it again nor is it genetic. At our place it scores you a one way ticket to cargill just like temperament, toenails, old age......etc. Not taking any chances since life's too short for dealing with stuff like that.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

woodland said:


> I agree completely with you however the vets up here say it's a "fluke" when it happens and that animal is not any more likely to do it again nor is it genetic. At our place it scores you a one way ticket to cargill just like temperament, toenails, old age......etc. Not taking any chances since life's too short for dealing with stuff like that.


Yep, our last one ended up as hamburger


----------

